

Traffic halted as hackers replace roadside video adverts with porn  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/traffic-halted-as-hackers-replace-roadside-video-adverts-with-porn-20100115/

======
vl
It should be noted that traffic in Moscow is in the semi-permanent jam anyway,
so it's unlikely that this video contributed.

Photo of the billboard screen (NSFW):
<http://damian.livejournal.com/596391.html>

------
lallysingh
I'm still at work. Someone mind flagging this as SFW or not?

~~~
mahmud
SFW.

------
andrewvc
I wonder what the vector was? Are these things internet enabled, or is it just
a matter of sticking a flash drive into one of them?

~~~
djcapelis
While it may not be clear what the vector for this particular incident was,
here's a defcon presentation about some of the general issues:
[http://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-
archives/dc-16-archive.h...](http://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-
archives/dc-16-archive.html#Tottenkoph)

------
NathanKP
_Pennu.ru do not know who or how the display was accessed and aren’t ruling
out a competing advertising company being involved in this eye-opening event._

That is a ridiculous statement. They aren't ruling out a competing advertising
company, but that doesn't mean they have any proof at all.

~~~
mahmud
Plus an incident like this is likely to grow advertiser sour to the whole
medium, and not just the displays of a certain advertiser.

That was a douchey and bone-headed statement on their part.

~~~
TheSOB88
Who said it was their statement? Seems to me like a canned question.

